# Benching



## Concreteguy (Oct 23, 2017)

I've noticed that I'm stronger benching when I don't hook my thumb around the bar. I refuse to do it this way on free weights because of a YouTube video I saw where a poor guy did this and had the bar roll out of his hands and literally kill him. Has anyone else noticed this? I always train this way on machines.

CG


----------



## BigBob (Oct 23, 2017)

Concreteguy said:


> I've noticed that I'm stronger benching when I don't hook my thumb around the bar. I refuse to do it this way on free weights because of a YouTube video I saw where a poor guy did this and had the bar roll out of his hands and literally kill him. Has anyone else noticed this? I always train this way on machines.
> 
> CG


I am the same. I do all pressing movements and do not wrap my thumb. But only on machines. Free weights I always wrap the thumb. I saw that video also. [emoji856]

Sent from my SM-J327T using Tapatalk


----------



## The Grim Repper (Oct 23, 2017)

Wrapping the thumb around the bar increases humeral internal rotation - even just slightly makes a difference.  A false/thumbless/suicide grip increases bench strength and reduces strain on the shoulders.


----------



## rAJJIN (Oct 23, 2017)

Ive always used the false grip on all barbell presses.


----------



## Viking (Oct 24, 2017)

I have always used the suicide grip on all machine presses.


----------



## The Grim Repper (Oct 24, 2017)

I use straps on many back exercises when doing a bunch of volume, but still take the thumb off on various rows, chins, pulldowns, pretty much everything.  Barbell rows eliminate my forearm flexors getting in on the movement as I fatigue so I a)don't strain them and b) allow me to pull from the elbows using the back.


----------



## Viking (Oct 24, 2017)

The Grim Repper said:


> I use straps on many back exercises when doing a bunch of volume, but still take the thumb off on various rows, chins, pulldowns, pretty much everything.  Barbell rows eliminate my forearm flexors getting in on the movement as I fatigue so I a)don't strain them and b) allow me to pull from the elbows using the back.



I do the same. Pullups, rows and pulldowns I use the same grip.


----------



## lycan Venom (Oct 24, 2017)

Wow, never realized it. I actually do not hook my thumb around. Since I have a broken scaphoid in my left wrist, it really fucking aches if i use my thumb to grip.


----------



## Sully (Oct 24, 2017)

I think it was Dave Tate that did an article some time ago about bench press grips. He said that when he switched the guys that he trained and that trained with him over to a false grip, all of their bench press numbers went up, collectively. He also explained the proper way to do a false grip bench press so that it is as safe as possible. 

I’ve always used a false grip, even when I first started out in high school. It just felt more natural. A full grip always caused pain in my wrists and forearms, even with minimal weight. If done the way Dave explains it, it does feel very safe and secure.


----------



## AGGRO (Oct 24, 2017)

I mix grips but I am also a fan of a false grip. I mainly do it for barbell chest press. I have never had an issue with it feeling unsafe.


----------



## BigBob (Oct 25, 2017)

They just published this article today. I think they are watching us. That's where they get their ideas. 

https://www.t-nation.com/training/the-suicide-grip-dangerous-or-smart


----------



## odin (Oct 25, 2017)

BigBob said:


> They just published this article today. I think they are watching us. That's where they get their ideas.
> 
> https://www.t-nation.com/training/the-suicide-grip-dangerous-or-smart



Good article. I use that grip as well. It's looking like most people do. Does anyone not use it?


----------



## JoshuaGilbert (Oct 26, 2017)

Benching is a good way of exercise.


----------



## Concreteguy (Oct 26, 2017)

The Grim Repper said:


> Wrapping the thumb around the bar increases humeral internal rotation - even just slightly makes a difference.  A false/thumbless/suicide grip increases bench strength and reduces strain on the shoulders.



Thank you Dr Grim!


----------



## Concreteguy (Oct 26, 2017)

After reading all this at least now I know I'm not imaging things. Did anyone else see this horrible video I'm speaking about? Kinda scares the shit out of me. "Honey I had a bad day at the gym, now I'm dead"........ Yikes!


----------



## NTL (Oct 26, 2017)

A guy was using thumb less grip in my work gym and dropped 185lbs on his chest. Smaller guy but it broke his sternum and was out of work a few months. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Grim Repper (Oct 26, 2017)

Concreteguy said:


> After reading all this at least now I know I'm not imaging things. Did anyone else see this horrible video I'm speaking about? Kinda scares the shit out of me. "Honey I had a bad day at the gym, now I'm dead"........ Yikes!


Yeah,  a while back saw that video.  Although we know the risks with anything and sadly that caught up with that fellow.   VERY experienced lifter a while back at one of my first gyms tore his pec with a 600+ negative.  Three spotters. Black and blue to the wrist. 
He said, "shit. I was lucky up till then!"

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ASHOP (Oct 26, 2017)

rAJJIN said:


> Ive always used the false grip on all barbell presses.





Viking said:


> I have always used the suicide grip on all machine presses.



I tend to do the same myself. I do it a lot on seated ISO lateral machine shoulder presses as well as the bench.


----------



## Victory (Oct 27, 2017)

Concreteguy said:


> After reading all this at least now I know I'm not imaging things. Did anyone else see this horrible video I'm speaking about? Kinda scares the shit out of me. "Honey I had a bad day at the gym, now I'm dead"........ Yikes!



I hate watching anything like that. I have seen a few bench videos but tend to avoid them. I saw one and the guy used too much weight as the bar went straight down and crushed his chest.


----------



## SURGE (Oct 29, 2017)

I changed over to this grip a couple of years back and it definitely feels better.


----------

